# Here at Meredith Manor



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

As a btw for yesterday, the little pony I rode was named Clyde.

Yesterday I went to a few classes explaining stuff and I signed up for my classes. I'm taking Theory 1, Farrier, Showing 1, 2 riding classes (one with all riding, and one with two days a week lunge-line classes, and a Horse Health 1 class. I clean stalls from 4.00-6.30hrs, feed from 6.30-7.30hrs, farrier, horse health, lunch, riding at 13.00-14.00hrs, riding at 15.00-16.00hrs, and then theory/showing on wednesdays. I have to feed/work one weekend this month, and another in novemenber.

Today I went around and signed up for my stalls/feed and got shown around the two barns I'll be in for the next 3 months. It was a relatively easy day today, but tomorrow I'll be up at 3.30hrs to go clean a stall and groom my assigned horse.
I found that for my riding classes I have Juanita for thursday/friday from 13.00-14.00, Allie (big sorrel belgian mare) on monday/tuesday from 13.00-14.00, Miss Kitty (who has NO go) monday/tuesday from 15.00-16.00hrs, and Juanita on monday/tuesday for 13.00-14.00 for a lungeline class.

I'm kind of excited tomorrow..but I'm not looking forward to getting up at 3.30hrs in the morning xD I'll deal though, as long as I get to bed by 23.30hrs every night since I can only sleep 4-6 hours.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I'd love to go, but I'm already in school and when I finish will have 20k in loans to pay back...maybe if I hit the lottery I can attend MM also. Its been a dream of mine for a year now despite some of the negatives I hear.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh, remember to keep updating! I want to hear about your time there. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I'll definitely keep posting  I wanna be able to read back on it xD

But..today went decent. I'm riding Waunita for riding and lunge. She doesn't lunge very well, I've found..or maybe she just lunges too well, haha. I really like her though..She's basically a smaller ST with different bloodlines and a little less leg on her (shorter). She's very forward going though, which I absolutely love. She jumps RIGHT into the trot and will go right back down to a walk as soon as I sit a tad deeper. Her back is really sensitive though..I have to be really careful about how I put the saddle on and mount, which I've never had to do with ST.

I ended up getting up two hours later than I wanted to this morning though..So I had to (and did, surprisingly) clean Elvis' (horse I'm assigned to for cleaning) stall, clean his buckets, groom him, and pick out his feet within about an hour. I'm pretty proud that I got it all done within a half hour. Elvis is gonna be my buddy on the ground, I have a feeling. He's very curious and is always moving his head around to look at me, haha. He moves right out of my way though and he's extremely easy to work around. He doesn't like picking his feet up so I can pick them though..but I got them all done.

I did find though that all the horses have really deep feet..Our horses' soles are generally almost even with the wall (a little deeper), but these horses have almost an inch of depth! I'll have to ask John (farrier) about why on that..None of them are ouchy on gravel though (like ST).

I have very little time to eat lunch, and no time to eat breakfast..so I'm going to have to make sure I get up early enough to make myself some coffee in the morning, because otherwise I'm probably going to be sick by the time noon hits, and then I only have 45mins to eat, groom/tack my horse (Waunita or Allie) and get down to Randolph..and polos take quite a bit of time at the moment. Not only to they take awhile, Wuanita needs all 4 legs wrapped, not just the front 2 like most of the other horses.

Another thing that completely boggled my mind..Apparently my spur straps are on backwards. According to the instructors/older students the buckles have to be on the outside and the fancy part on the inside of my foot.  I've NEVER heard that, and it kind of seems like BS to me..They wouldn't make them fancy if they were suppose to be on the inside and not really visible.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Well...it's been awhile, eh?

I've been getting a bit better with my farrier work..as soon as my thumb heals up (cold and numb with a throbbing pain due to using it for leverage on my hoof knife) I'm going to ask for my trim practical (4 feet, 80 minutes and have to pass with a 75+%), then I can start working with shoes.

I'm also trying to get a job..along with the occasional training/exercising job(s), I'd like to be able to make ~$300 a month so that I can get a cheap auction (or for sale) horse, train it, and resell it as a sane all-arounder/4H horse. It really bums me out not being able to ride..so this'll give me my riding time and having fun with a challenge.


----------

